# Movie Star Martial Artist, what Style and Rank are they?



## Dragon Fist

Hi guys, 
I need your help in this matter.

I always get asked about curtain Martial Artist/Movie stars.
Mostly they want to know what style and rank.
Here is what I have gathered so far.

*If there is anyone out there that knows different please let me know.*


*Chuck Norris*  
6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu


*Jean-Claude Van Damme*  
1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate

*Jeff Speakman*  
6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate

*Steven Seagal  *
7th Dan in Aikido


*Wesley Snipes *
5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira


*Dolph Lungren** *
2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)


*Jet Li *
Shaolin Wushu
Tai Chi

*Jackie Chan *
ChinaDramaAcademy


*Bruce Lee *
Wing Chun
Jeet Kune Do


----------



## Hand Sword

I remeber a BlackBelt Mag. article about dolph lundgren, his style was Kyokushinkai karate.


----------



## Dragon Fist

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I remeber a BlackBelt Mag. article about dolph lundgren, his style was Kyokushinkai karate.


Thank You, Thank You


----------



## MA-Caver

Like wise you can say about Bruce Lee as being the Grand Master of JKD as he developed the style on his own. He studied Wing Chun under Master Yip Man but I do not know what ranking he may have held. Then while living in Seattle he founded/created Jun Fan Gung Fu and from that came Jeet Kun Do. 

(if I put my foot in my mouth here with the above... it won't be the first time...err foot in mouth that is..  ) 

Check out ( and have your friends check out) this site   as it gives good brief bios of celebrities and their individual martial arts. 

Jackie Chan by the way I believe is also a Wing Chun artist.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

as far as i have read in magazines.....wesley snipes major martial art is hapkido.

shawn


----------



## loki09789

BlackCatBonz said:
			
		

> as far as i have read in magazines.....wesley snipes major martial art is hapkido.
> 
> shawn


His root/base is more in kickboxing/TKD/Hapkido arts...the Caporiea stuff came later and, honestly, seems to have been an attempt to bring in his Afro/cultural heritage into his action scenes to increase interest in a Black action hero for a Black audience.  I think it is a good motive considering what he is doing with his marital arts.  Anyone remember his martial arts special on FOX a while ago?  Majority of featured artists were either black/asian and/or working to use martial arts to improve the character/quality of peoples lives....

Snipes has a good goal for how he uses/promotes his art image.


----------



## Dragon Fist

MACaver said:
			
		

> Like wise you can say about Bruce Lee as being the Grand Master of JKD as he developed the style on his own. He studied Wing Chun under Master Yip Man but I do not know what ranking he may have held. Then while living in Seattle he founded/created Jun Fan Gung Fu and from that came Jeet Kun Do.
> 
> (if I put my foot in my mouth here with the above... it won't be the first time...err foot in mouth that is..  )
> 
> Check out ( and have your friends check out) this site as it gives good brief bios of celebrities and their individual martial arts.
> 
> Jackie Chan by the way I believe is also a Wing Chun artist.


Thank You for reminding about Jun Fan Gung Fu, actually, from what I read,  Bruce Lees Birth Name was Lee Jun Fan.



And thank You very much for the link to the site, it was very informative.


----------



## MichiganTKD

I was unaware that Chuck Norris ever studied Tae Kwon Do. As far as I knew, he was a primarily a Tang Soo Do stylist.

Jackie Chan also studied Hapkido to improve his movie kicks. Interesting Hapkido site that says that many Chinese action stars studied Korean arts because their on-screen kicking was not good. Jackie Chan was no exception. Also, Angela Mao Ying studied Hapkido for the same reason.

Bruce Lee studied under Jhoon Rhee to better his kicks, although I doubt he ever earned rank. The scene where he does a sliding side kick to fell Bob Wall in Enter the Dragon is classic Tae Kwon Do. In fact, much of the kicking he does in his films derived from Tae Kwon Do.


----------



## John Bishop

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> I was unaware that Chuck Norris ever studied Tae Kwon Do. As far as I knew, he was a primarily a Tang Soo Do stylist.


In the 70's Chuck took some of his black belts to Korea to test at the Kukkiwon because he wanted them to have international recognition and certification.


----------



## Dr. Flem

Just some info on Jackie Chan which was taken from some Faq a while ago.  Sorry, but I can't remember where it came from... anyway...

---

In Jackie's early films, he almost exclusively uses Sil Lum (Shaolin) styles of the type he learned at the Peking Opera School. He especially uses the Snake, the Crane, and the Dragon styles. He also utilizes the "Drunken Fist" technique in Drunken Master I and II.

Jackie's later work emphasizes his speed and acrobatic abilities. His flashy high kicks come from his study of Hapkido, and his quick blocks and punches are characteristic of Wing Chun. Jackie also has stated that he has studied Karate, Judo, boxing and even fencing. Ultimately, all of these are combined and improvised into a very unique and personal style. Jackie reportedly has said that, if he wanted to, he could develop his own unique fighting system, as Bruce Lee did with Jeet Kun Do. 

---


----------



## OULobo

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Wesley Snipes-5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira



I don't think that Capoeira uses a belt system.


----------



## Dragon Fist

OULobo said:
			
		

> I don't think that Capoeira uses a belt system.


I got this information from an article I read on the internet about him.
I do not know myself if Capoeira uses a belt system.


----------



## Dragon Fist

John Bishop said:
			
		

> In the 70's Chuck took some of his black belts to Korea to test at the Kukkiwon because he wanted them to have international recognition and certification.


Hi John,
Do you happen to know anything about Chuck's Chun Kuk Do?

Sid


----------



## chinto01

We are all inquiring about their rank however the bigger question I have is do they still train? Holding rank is one thing. Continuing their training is different.


----------



## Dragon Fist

chinto01 said:
			
		

> We are all inquiring about their rank however the bigger question I have is do they still train? Holding rank is one thing. Continuing their training is different.


This was actually going to be my follow up question, thanks *chinto01*


----------



## bignick

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Bruce Lee studied under Jhoon Rhee to better his kicks, although I doubt he ever earned rank. The scene where he does a sliding side kick to fell Bob Wall in Enter the Dragon is classic Tae Kwon Do. In fact, much of the kicking he does in his films derived from Tae Kwon Do.


 I believe Bruce also worked with Chuck on his kicks.  I saw an interview with Chuck Norris once about a discussion he had with Bruce and kicking.  I think it was on Enter the Dragon: Special Edition DVD.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I almost forgot to add Lucy Lui, she is a Filipino Martial Arts practitioner (Eskrima), though I don't know for sure if she is ranked or not.


----------



## Ceicei

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I got this information from an article I read on the internet about him.
> I do not know myself if Capoeira uses a belt system.


 They do have colored rope "belts", but their system of measuring skill is rather different than the way of other martial arts. 

  - Ceicei


----------



## Danjo

William Shatner- Supreme Grand Master of Kirk-Fu. Seriously though, he did study karate for a long time, though I don't know what it was. Same with Robert Conrad, and Robert Culp.


----------



## pete

fat albert did sumo,  hey-hey-hey


----------



## The Kai

Robert Conrad studied Issin Ryu.  About 10 years ago Karate Illustrated did a profile piece on Mr. Conrad, IMHO looked all ne remebered was the goofy stance and yell part.James Caan is a Black belt under Tak Kubota

Todd


----------



## phlaw

Mark Dacascos holds belts in a few systems I believe including Capoeira.

Ernie Reyes Jr holds belts in TKD and Muay Thai I think also.


----------



## John Bishop

Danjo said:
			
		

> William Shatner- Supreme Grand Master of Kirk-Fu. Seriously though, he did study karate for a long time, though I don't know what it was. Same with Robert Conrad, and Robert Culp.


Not sure about William Shatner.  Robert Conrad studied Kajukenbo with John Leoning.  Robert Culp studied Kenpo with Ed Parker.  
James Caan trained in Gosuku-Ryu Karate with Tak Kobota.  Caan is the only one who obtained black belt.


----------



## John Bishop

phlaw said:
			
		

> Mark Dacascos holds belts in a few systems I believe including Capoeira.
> 
> Ernie Reyes Jr holds belts in TKD and Muay Thai I think also.


Mark's primary system is Kajukenbo (Won Hop Kuen Do branch).  Last I heard he was 3rd degree.  Capoeira was something he picked up for the movies, from the Oakland, Ca. Kajukenbo guys.


----------



## Toasty

Capoeira has a system of "belt rankings" called "cordao" - usually they follow the colors in the Brazilian flag.

Muay Thai does not have a belt ranking system (unless you count the big shiny one you get by fighting & winning in the ring!)

Saying that Bruce Lee studied UNDER Jhoon Rhee is a bit of an overstatement...  perhaps the words "with" or "together" would be more accurate? 
Also, he was already accomplished in kicks from training with various other Kung Fu practitioners (such as Crane style and Praying Mantis as well as others...). To say most of his kicks are from TKD is far off the mark. 


see ya
Rob

p.s. Not really a "movie star"... but Ed O'Neill (Al Bundy from the show Married, with Children) is a long time Gracie JJ practioner (brown belt I believe?)


----------



## Danjo

Ricky Nelson had a black belt from Bruce Tegner. Robert Downey Junior is currently studying Wing Chun. I tested for Green Belt next to Christian Slater in Shaolin Kempo. John Saxon has a belt in something, but I can't remember what exactly. Same with Bob Barker.


----------



## Dragon Fist

John Bishop said:
			
		

> Mark's primary system is Kajukenbo (Won Hop Kuen Do branch)


HI John,
Marc studied Won Hop Kuen Do from his father Al Dacascos, correct?
Do you know if Al Dacascos studied Kajukenbo under Sid Asuncion or Professor Adriano Emperado or both?

Thanks,


----------



## John Bishop

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> HI John,
> Marc studied Won Hop Kuen Do from his father Al Dacascos, correct?
> Do you know if Al Dacascos studied Kajukenbo under Sid Asuncion or Professor Adriano Emperado or both?
> 
> Thanks,


Yes, from his Father GM Al, and also his mother Malia (formerly Dacascos) Bernal.
GM Al studied Kajukenbo up to black belt with the late Sidro Asuncion.  He later trained with Sijo Emperado.


----------



## Littledragon

*Steven Seagal:*
*7th Dan Black Belt (Aiki-kai Aikido)*
*1st Dan Black Belt (Shito-Ryu Karate, under Fumio Demura)*
*1st Dan Black Belt (Judo)*
*1st Dan Black Belt (Kenjitsu)*
*Studied Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu under the Macahdos.*


----------



## rmcrobertson

"Brotherhood of the Wolf," rocked the casbah.

Always remember that Gene le Bell choked out pretty much all these guys....and, he was in "Army of Darkness."


----------



## AC_Pilot

The *burning side step* kick of Bruce's... I have never heard of being TKD, although Bruce took from any art/concept he could, and modified it for better real world applicability. Chuck Norris was heavily influenced by Bruce..in creating his own style of fighting.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

quote from chuck norris' book "the secret power within"

"i learned various kung fu techniques from him, and i taught him high kicks, meaning kicks above the waist. the only formal training he'd had was under yip man, in hong kong, who'd taught him wing chun, a form of chinese boxing that emphasized hand rather than foot techniques -- most kicks were quick and delivered low, to the opponents shin or knee. it didnt take long for me to convince bruce that kicks could be effectively delivered to any area of the body, and he taught me many of the techniques of wing chun"

shawn


----------



## Dragon Fist

Here is part of the the original list again.

*Chuck Norris*  
6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu

*Jean-Claude Van Damme*  
1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate

*Jeff Speakman*  
6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate

*Steven Seagal  *
7th Dan in Aikido

*Wesley Snipes *
5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira

*Dolph Lungren** *
2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)

*Jet Li *
Shaolin Wushu
Tai Chi

*Jackie Chan *
ChinaDramaAcademy

*Bruce Lee *
Wing Chun
Jeet Kune Do
Jun Fan Gung Fu


----------



## MichiganTKD

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> The *burning side step* kick of Bruce's... I have never heard of being TKD, although Bruce took from any art/concept he could, and modified it for better real world applicability. Chuck Norris was heavily influenced by Bruce..in creating his own style of fighting.


The sliding side kick was a Chung Do Kwan technique before Bruce ever appeared on the screen. My Instructor told us stories of his Instructor, Woon Kyu Uhm, contacting people with it from 10 feet away. Additionally, I have footage of Korean Army officers  from what appears to be the 60's or earlier breaking boards with it. So it is a Tae Kwon Do technique, and was before Bruce had ever heard of it.
We don't all worship Bruce Lee.


----------



## The Kai

_*"We don't all worship Bruce Lee"*_

Amen to that
Todd


----------



## BlackCatBonz

The Kai said:
			
		

> _*"We don't all worship Bruce Lee"*_
> 
> Amen to that
> Todd


can i get a hallelujah?

shawn


----------



## Dragon Fist

Dose anyone know if Christian Bale (the lead in the movie Equilibrium) is a martial artist? Or did he just study a couple of weeks to prepare for the movie?


----------



## Dragon Fist

Dose anyone know if Christian Bale (the lead in the movie Equilibrium) is a martial artist? Or did he just study a couple of weeks to prepare for the movie?


----------



## jukado1

John Saxon was a brown belt in Shotokan karate.


----------



## Knifehand

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Dose anyone know if Christian Bale (the lead in the movie Equilibrium) is a martial artist? Or did he just study a couple of weeks to prepare for the movie?


I think he just went through some training, but i could be mistaken... I'm looking into it right now and so far unsuccessful.


----------



## Knifehand

DragonFist



			
				Knifehand said:
			
		

> I think he just went through some training, but i could be mistaken... I'm looking into it right now and so far unsuccessful.


HAZZA!!! Here you go::

"There are some really amazing choreographed action sequences in the film," Pale points out, "and I wanted to be ready. Although I studied martial arts for 'American Psycho; I needed more training for the kind of big-scale Kendo fights in EQUILIBRIUM. I took an eight-week course in Judo, and I so enjoyed it, that I look forward to doing more action roles."

From: http://580wdbo.com/common/movies/notes/31143-1-full.html


----------



## CountPike

Segal is a 7Th Dan Aikido but has Dans in Kendo, Karate and I think JiuJitsu


----------



## Tidy_Sammy

Props to the good thread, I never knew a lot of this


----------



## Dragon Fist

Knifehand said:
			
		

> I think he just went through some training, but i could be mistaken... I'm looking into it right now and so far unsuccessful.


I think Christian Bale is going to be the next Batman.


----------



## Knifehand

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I think Christian Bale is going to be the next Batman.


yeah he is... Batman Begins... i'm looking forward to it. The action scenes in Equilibrium were really cool... i think he'll be great...


----------



## Danjo

Here's part of an interview with Robert Conrad:



Bruce Smith-What style did you train in? 

Robert Conrad-The name of the first art I studied was "Kajukenbo", then I went into "Shotokan" and now we know there are so many different Japanese arts that evolved from "Shotokan". My original instructor was John Leone [sic]. When we did Wild, Wild West, I incorporated the styles I was introduced to as well as Flamenco dancing into a choreographed fluidity for the show and that was back in 1965. 

BS-It seems dancing is very good in learning and developing balance. Bruce Lee was the Cha-Cha champion in Hong Kong when he was a teen, which proved to be as beneficial as his martial arts expertise when he got into movies. 

You were doing these sometimes comical fight scenes way before anyone else. 

RC-I love Jackie ChanI think he has what it takes to be a huge success in America, he already is with "_Rush Hour"_. On the "Wild, Wild West" set, we did improvised fights in about 15 minutes. We sat around and said "What are we gonna do for a fight today? guys". When things went wrong, we knew each other so well that we just improvised. 

BS-What did you think of Bruce Lee? 

RC-His films were great as well and I liked Bruce Lee a lot because he always had that macho attitude no matter where he was. His ability was second to none. 

BS-Do you still train? RC-I sure do. Things have changed a bit though, due to some injuries from some stunts, I need to take it easy now.


----------



## ginshun

I have read in a couple different bio's that Sarah Michelle Gellar is a brown belt in Tae Kwon Do.  Apperently she started training in it for her role as Buffy the Vampire Slayer on TV and continued for a while at least.  I don't know if she still trains or not.


----------



## Jim Tindell

Zhang Ziyi doesn't even train in the martial arts, apparently. She was just a dancer, and now she's one of the more-known women MA stars in the States.


----------



## ginshun

Jim Tindell said:
			
		

> Zhang Ziyi doesn't even train in the martial arts, apparently. She was just a dancer, and now she's one of the more-known women MA stars in the States.


 She's mighty cute too.  That is wierd though, I would have assumed that she had at least some MA training.


----------



## Danjo

ginshun said:
			
		

> I have read in a couple different bio's that Sarah Michelle Gellar is a brown belt in Tae Kwon Do.  Apperently she started training in it for her role as Buffy the Vampire Slayer on TV and continued for a while at least.  I don't know if she still trains or not.



Here's one such bio:
Sarah played Buffy Summers. Sarah was born on April 14, 1977. She was discovered by an agent when she was just 4 years old whilst eating in a local restaurant...*Sarahs interests include Tae Kwon Do (in which she has a brown belt), kickboxing, boxing, gymnastics and ice skating, all of which she has used at some time during the filming of Buffy the Vampire Slayer.*


----------



## Tripitaka of AA

Michelle Yeoh (Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, Tomorrow Never Dies, Police Story 3), was trained as a Ballet Dancer at the Royal College of Ballet in London. She has no formal MA training other than what she is shown on set. She still comes across as one of the most convincing fighters of the last few years... and she can do a motorcycle jump onto the roof of a moving train without knowing how to ride a motorcycle (see Police Story 3).

Sammo Hung, Yuen Biao and Jackie Chan all trained at the same Peking Opera School (in Hong Kong), under Master Yuen. Any decent Hong Kong action movie will usually have half a dozen people named "Yuen", and most of these are graduates of that traditional Opera School.

Ray Parks (Darth Maul in Star Wars) has some history, perhaps a google search would find it for you.

Some other names that you might want to look up are Cynthia Rothrock, James Coburn, Elvis Presley, and the list goes on...


----------



## MichiganTKD

Something I read a while ago, and tend to agree with: The studios would rather work with an established actor who is in peak physical shape and can be shown the techniques than an actual martial artist, although an established star with actual training is a plus. Think about it: How many martial artists trying to get into acting can actually act? Very few that I can think of. Chuck Norris was never a good actor. His fight scenes weren't that good either. Don Wilson? Please. Both his acting and his technique are subpar at best.
Not only that, but I also understand the martial artists who specialized in forms are preferred over the fighter. Simple reason: Form is by definition about what looks good. Fighters don't care about how they look, and their on-screen technique reflects that.
Who would you rather see onscreen? Jet Li, who attended Beijing Opera and learned how to perform onstage and onscreen, or your average fighter who may know about scoring points but is clueless about what it takes to look good on screen?


----------



## Chronuss

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Chuck Norris was never a good actor. His fight scenes weren't that good either.


may not be the best, but he kept losing stuntmen because he didn't fake anything.



			
				MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> Don Wilson? Please. Both his acting and his technique are subpar at best.


his acting may not be the best, but he's a hell of a technician.


----------



## MichiganTKD

There is one aspect of American-produced martial arts films I prefer: the emphasis on realism. We don't do wire work (which I hate), and we don't do long drawn out fight scenes to show the beauty of the performers. We tend to keep it direct and simple.
That doesn't mean I want to watch 2 hours of reverse punches and knee kicks. I do want nice technique. Good jumping, spinning, and flying kicks (done realistically) are a plus. But I also hate those looooonnngggg, drawn out Hong Kong fight scenes that should've ended 2 minutes ago. And spare me the cheesy sound effects and bad makeup jobs.


----------



## FearlessFreep

I usually just take it that most movies take place in a parallel universe of their own, where the laws of physics and sometimes logic work differently.

Then again, my taste in movies means I hang out at badmovies.org a lot, too.


----------



## Samurai

What about Matt Damon?  He is ranked in Kali


--Jeremy Bays
www.WoodlandArchery.com


----------



## Andrew Green

Celebrity rankings....

 Often are honourary, don't put to much stock in them.

 Having a ranked celebrity attached to your style is a good way to promote it.    Big names get big money in endorsment deals to do that, in martial arts they can also get black belts


----------



## ginshun

Ray Park is/was a member of the British Institute for Chinese Martial Arts (now the London Chin Woo Company Limited). He trained there, but I'm not sure if he's still a member. He is also a former European Wushu Champion and was a Gold Medalist in 1991 and 1992, at Malaysia and China, respectively.  He was also the fight choreographer for Star Wars Episode I, and played Toad in the X-men movies.


----------



## Chronuss

ginshun said:
			
		

> He was also the fight choreographer for Star Wars Episode I, and played Toad in the X-men movies.


yeah, he did the Darth Maul impression in the Statue of Liberty scene with the railing.   :jediduel:


----------



## ginshun

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah, he did the Darth Maul impression in the Statue of Liberty scene with the railing.   :jediduel:


 I'll have to look for that one.


----------



## TonyM.

Aftter reading the news today, I'm pretty sure Russel Crowe practices psyco chuan.


----------



## Digger70chall

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> There is one aspect of American-produced martial arts films I prefer: the emphasis on realism. We don't do wire work (which I hate), and we don't do long drawn out fight scenes to show the beauty of the performers. We tend to keep it direct and simple.
> That doesn't mean I want to watch 2 hours of reverse punches and knee kicks. I do want nice technique. Good jumping, spinning, and flying kicks (done realistically) are a plus. But I also hate those looooonnngggg, drawn out Hong Kong fight scenes that should've ended 2 minutes ago. And spare me the cheesy sound effects and bad makeup jobs.


 hehe you just listed everything i love in asian martial arts movies 
 i like them for the artistry and story, even if they are unrealistic fights.


----------



## Hawkeye

Okay you guys are obviously younger than those of us who have been around for a while.  Elvis Presley - yep the King - studied directly with SGM Edmund Parker.  

He tested for and achieved an actual rank of 6th degree Black Belt in American Kenpo.  He attained 8th degree Black Belt as "entitled or honorary" I believe.

But he tested for and ranked either 5th or 6th degree black.

No, not an MA hero but an actor/performer who trained extensively and achieved rank that was not meant to advance an "action" career... That being said, apparently it didn't help him stay in shape or alive.

Hawkeye


----------



## thepanjr

wow nice info


----------



## Chronuss

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> He tested for and achieved an actual rank of 6th degree Black Belt in American Kenpo. He attained 8th degree Black Belt as "entitled or honorary" I believe.


"Honorary" isn't anywhere on the certificate.


----------



## JKD_Silat

loki09789 said:
			
		

> His root/base is more in kickboxing/TKD/Hapkido arts...the Caporiea stuff came later and, honestly, seems to have been an attempt to bring in his Afro/cultural heritage into his action scenes to increase interest in a Black action hero for a Black audience. I think it is a good motive considering what he is doing with his marital arts. Anyone remember his martial arts special on FOX a while ago? Majority of featured artists were either black/asian and/or ...working to use martial arts to improve the character/quality of peoples lives....
> 
> Snipes has a good goal for how he uses/promotes his art image.


 I particularlly enjoyed his film "Art of War"...


----------



## MichiganTKD

You know, it seems to me that if Elvis had been truly serious about practicing, he would have been more careful about what he put into his body. Let's face it, the guy was a drug addict with a lousy diet. He didn't die at age 44 by accident.
You'd think Ed Parker would have told him to be more careful. What's Elvis going to do-fire him?


----------



## Danjo

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> You know, it seems to me that if Elvis had been truly serious about practicing, he would have been more careful about what he put into his body. Let's face it, the guy was a drug addict with a lousy diet. He didn't die at age 44 by accident.
> You'd think Ed Parker would have told him to be more careful. What's Elvis going to do-fire him?


If you had any idea about how many martial artists of note used drugs, drank too heavily, smoked (Bruce Lee died of an alergic reaction to Marijuana), you'd be amazed. One doesn't necessarily have to do with the other.


----------



## D.Cobb

MichiganTKD said:
			
		

> There is one aspect of American-produced martial arts films I prefer: the emphasis on realism. We don't do wire work (which I hate), and we don't do long drawn out fight scenes to show the beauty of the performers. We tend to keep it direct and simple.
> That doesn't mean I want to watch 2 hours of reverse punches and knee kicks. I do want nice technique. Good jumping, spinning, and flying kicks (done realistically) are a plus. But I also hate those looooonnngggg, drawn out Hong Kong fight scenes that should've ended 2 minutes ago. And spare me the cheesy sound effects and bad makeup jobs.



Puleese!!  :idunno: 

You're joking right?? :rofl: 

The scenes are just as long, but instead of wire work, we get rapid healing from life threatening injuries. In one, I even saw the old catch the punch and twist around pulling down to break the elbow across then shoulder. Then the bad guy, with the broken arm, the SFX showed the arm hyper extend to at least 90 degrees, pulled his arm back up against the break and did some more damage to our hero, before getting dead. :bs: 

--Dave :asian:


----------



## D.Cobb

Danjo said:
			
		

> If you had any idea about how many martial artists of note used drugs, drank too heavily, smoked (Bruce Lee died of an alergic reaction to Marijuana), you'd be amazed. One doesn't necessarily have to do with the other.



Actually, it was an allergic reaction to analgesic. It's a rare but not unheard of condition. He's not the first and definately not the last to die this way.

--Dave


----------



## Danjo

D.Cobb said:
			
		

> Actually, it was an allergic reaction to analgesic. It's a rare but not unheard of condition. He's not the first and definately not the last to die this way.
> 
> --Dave


Depends on your source. Cannabis was found in his stomach in any case. Either way, what I said is still true. I don't think that many would say Bruce Lee was not a martial artist who was serious about his art. How well one takes care of their health doesn't necessarily have a direct correlation to one's seriousness as a martial artist. Not to mention all of the massively overweight martial artists out there. Ed Parker wasn't exactly thin and died at the age of 59.


----------



## DavidCC

From the TLC show "Faking It" apparently Cynthia Rothrock owns a United Studios (USSD) school in LA... that's Shaoln Kempo.  And they have a custom bus like a rock stars too


----------



## The Kai

If the money's right she'll promote damm near anything!!!


----------



## Danjo

DavidCC said:
			
		

> From the TLC show "Faking It" apparently Cynthia Rothrock owns a United Studios (USSD) school in LA... that's Shaoln Kempo. And they have a custom bus like a rock stars too


Yes she got on board with Charlie Mattera last year. I've been in that bus you mentioned. It was the two brown belts that were driving it at the time that caused a stink when they came to our old dojo to spar and got their behinds kicked pretty good. They complained loudly and our dojo eventually was closed. Pretty bus though. Lots of bells and whistles at the good ol' USSD.


----------



## Dragon Fist

We almost forgot about David Carradine, I heard that he started studing after he was cast in Kung Fu the series. Does anybody know what art he practices?


----------



## Chronuss

Tai Chi I believe.


----------



## Dragon Fist

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Tai Chi I believe.


Is that all?


----------



## Danjo

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Is that all?


No. Carradine also has studied, at various times, Tai Shan 9 Palms Praying Mantis, Chen and Wang Style Tai Chi, kick boxing, Yee Chuan Tao Kung Fu, trained with Sonny Chiba in use of the Samuri Sword etc. etc. In other words, he's dabbled in many things over the years according to his website and books. His teachers have been/are Kam Yuen, Rob Moses, Mike Vendrell etc.


----------



## The Kai

And yet he is still horrible


----------



## Danjo

The Kai said:
			
		

> And yet he is still horrible


He's a good actor though. I started taking Karate back in the 70's due to his show, so.....I'm a bit partial towards him.


----------



## Dragon Fist

Who else are we forgetting?

We have a pretty long list already, I have to go back and lsit them all. 
Thank you guys for all the information you have shared so far.


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Okay you guys are obviously younger than those of us who have been around for a while. Elvis Presley - yep the King - studied directly with SGM Edmund Parker.
> 
> He tested for and achieved an actual rank of 6th degree Black Belt in American Kenpo. He attained 8th degree Black Belt as "entitled or honorary" I believe.
> 
> But he tested for and ranked either 5th or 6th degree black.
> 
> No, not an MA hero but an actor/performer who trained extensively and achieved rank that was not meant to advance an "action" career... That being said, apparently it didn't help him stay in shape or alive.
> 
> Hawkeye


Here's a photo to go with that info!


----------



## Corporal Hicks

Danjo said:
			
		

> If you had any idea about how many martial artists of note used drugs, drank too heavily, smoked (Bruce Lee died of an alergic reaction to Marijuana), you'd be amazed. One doesn't necessarily have to do with the other.


What? Bruce Lee died of an alergice reaction to Marijuana lolololol, that is the best one yet!!! Sorry mate I dont mean to offend you!

kind regards


----------



## Dr. Kenpo

I just discovered that Willie Nelson has a Black in TKD, and works out as much as possible!


----------



## Danjo

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> What? Bruce Lee died of an alergice reaction to Marijuana lolololol, that is the best one yet!!! Sorry mate I dont mean to offend you!
> 
> kind regards


No offense taken. But it wasn't my theory. It's what I had heard. Here's a quote from a Bruce Lee page:

"With *Enter the Dragon* in post-production he decided to wait for its release and gauge its performance before returning to America and making his next career move. In the meantime, work began again on *Game of Death*, this time, the concept receiving some much needed attention. May 10th 1973 saw Lees first serious collapse while dubbing *Enter the Dragon* at Golden Harvest studios. This brush with death was initially attributed to heat exhaustion and the strain he had been putting himself under. Once in hospital, neurosurgeons determined that there was something wrong with his brain. Doctors Langford and Wu surmised that he had suffered Cerebral Oedema, a swelling of fluid on the brain, the very condition that would later kill him. Having received treatment, Lee regained consciousness admitting that he had taken cannabis leaf prior to the collapse prompting speculation of an allergy to the drug. A week later, once well enough, he returned to America and had a complete check-up in Los Angeles. He was given a clean bill of health and the episode he suffered was diagnosed as Grand mal-idiopathic, "a convulsion due to no known primary cause". He was prescribed medication for the condition and returned to Hong Kong once more to continue work and casting on *Game of Death*. "

Since I posted this, I have been corrected as to the actual cause of his brain sweling etc.


----------



## Corporal Hicks

I also stand corrected on the cannabis front! My apologies!


----------



## Dragon Fist

Does anybody know if Christian Bale (The New Batman)
have any formal training in Martial Arts? 
He was great in the move Equilibrium.


----------



## ginshun

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if Christian Bale (The New Batman)
> have any formal training in Martial Arts?
> He was great in the move Equilibrium.


 5th Dan in the Gun Kata!


----------



## BlackCatBonz

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if Christian Bale (The New Batman)
> have any formal training in Martial Arts?
> He was great in the move Equilibrium.


didnt he use axe-fu in american psycho?


----------



## Dragon Fist

ginshun said:
			
		

> 5th Dan in the Gun Kata!


Gun Kata? Like in the movie?


----------



## Shogun

> p.s. Not really a "movie star"... but Ed O'Neill (Al Bundy from the show Married, with Children) is a long time Gracie JJ practioner (brown belt I believe?)


My instrcutor told me he got his black belt. also, katherine zita jones is a purple belt i believe in BJJ, and mickey rourke as well.

BTW, wesley snipes is not a 5th degree BB in capoeira. it takes about 25 years to get to your black rope in capoeira. I think he may be a blue rope (black belt equivelant)


----------



## TigerWoman

Does anyone know what rank Bill Wallace obtained?  His site says karate but no ranking.  Did he ever study Taekwondo?  Someone I know said he tested for 5th Taekwondo under Wallace and I find that a little hinky.  

To keep on thread though at Wallace's site www.superfoot.com, it does list his movie credits...

"His credits include : A Force of One with Chuck Norris; Kill Point, with Cameron Mitchell; Continental Divide and Neighbors, with John Belushi, whom he acted as trainer and bodyguard; Protector, with Jackie Chan; A Prayer for the Dying,with  Mickey Rourke; Ninja Turf; and A sword of Heaven."

TW


----------



## Oleg

Wow, thank you guys for all this information.


----------



## The Kai

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what rank Bill Wallace obtained? His site says karate but no ranking. Did he ever study Taekwondo? Someone I know said he tested for 5th Taekwondo under Wallace and I find that a little hinky.
> 
> To keep on thread though at Wallace's site www.superfoot.com, it does list his movie credits...
> 
> "His credits include : A Force of One with Chuck Norris; Kill Point, with Cameron Mitchell; Continental Divide and Neighbors, with John Belushi, whom he acted as trainer and bodyguard; Protector, with Jackie Chan; A Prayer for the Dying,with Mickey Rourke; Ninja Turf; and A sword of Heaven."
> 
> TW


Bill wallace I think was a Shorin Ryu Shodan.  He really does'nt believe in Kata or Traditional karate, just kickboxing.  He has not ever claimed rank in TKD (I believe)


----------



## hwarang

isnt that guy that played darth maul a 5th don in something?


----------



## Dragon Fist

The new Batman movie was pretty good. Christian Bale did a good job and the supporting cast wast top notch. Still, does anyone know if Christian Bale have formal marial arts training?


----------



## Grenadier

hwarang said:
			
		

> isnt that guy that played darth maul a 5th don in something?


Not sure how up to date the info is, but they have Ray Park listed as a nidan in Northern Shaolin Kung Fu.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ray_Park


----------



## BaiKaiGuy

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> The new Batman movie was pretty good. Christian Bale did a good job and the supporting cast wast top notch. Still, does anyone know if Christian Bale have formal marial arts training?


This was answered earlier in the thread.  He studied some Judo for Equilibrium if the post was correct, dabbled in MA for American Psycho, and did Keysi Fighting Method, IIRC, for Batman Begins.

Others that haven't been mentioned (or just mentioned in passing):

Cynthia Rothrock: Tang Soo Do (Korean), Tae Kwon Do (Korean), Eagle Claw (Chinese), Wu Shu (contemporary Chinese), and Northern Shaolin (classical Chinese). (Although as a note, having studied KF in the Poconos briefly, there is some question about the validity of one of these)

Michelle Yeoh and Ziyi Zhang are both ballerinas.  Neither holds any formal ranking in MA.

Will Yun Lee (of Witchblade and Elektra) is an MAer-turned actor.  TKD, I think, that's what his dad taught.

Robin Shou of MK and MK II has studied and competed.


----------



## Xequat

I actually met Ray Park at the Star Wars Celebration III and he said Northern Shaolin Kung Fu.  I think he also said that he trained in a Pacific island country, but I forget which one, although reading his profile earlier, it could have been Malaysia...sorry, I was more interested in what he trained in than where he trained.  Oh well, maybe when the Star Wars TV show comes out, I can meet him again.  

What about Adrian Paul from the Highlander TV show?


----------



## BaiKaiGuy

http://www.adrianpaul.net/up_close/martialarts.html

That's the page for his martial arts training.  Looks like we've got TKD, KB, Hung Gar, and a slew of weapons training.

Lorenzo Lamas (Renegade) also has a Black Belt, but I don't recall in what and his website wasn't too clear on it.


----------



## Xequat

Cool.  Thanks.  I'm at work and there's a bunch of sites (seemingly random) that I can't get to, so I couldn't find it.


----------



## D.Cobb

BaiKaiGuy said:
			
		

> http://www.adrianpaul.net/up_close/martialarts.html
> 
> That's the page for his martial arts training.  Looks like we've got TKD, KB, Hung Gar, and a slew of weapons training.
> 
> Lorenzo Lamas (Renegade) also has a Black Belt, but I don't recall in what and his website wasn't too clear on it.



Lorenzo has a black belt in Shotokan. 

--Dave


----------



## kenpochad

Bob Barcker trained with chuck for some time


----------



## kenpochad

Dave Mustaine i know he has his BB but i dont know what style
and i once heard that James Cann is a martial artist ?


----------



## The Kai

David Mustaine has done articles with Benny Urquidez (so I'm guessing UkidoKan)


James Caan, pretty sure, Tak Kubota


----------



## kenpochad

The Kai said:
			
		

> David Mustaine has done articles with Benny Urquidez (so I'm guessing UkidoKan)
> James Caan, pretty sure, Tak Kubota


I konw Dave trainned with Benny the Jet But i didnt know his style ,cool


----------



## arnisador

kenpochad said:
			
		

> Bob Barcker trained with chuck for some time


 I saw his work in "Happy Gilmore".


----------



## rupton

DavidCC said:
			
		

> From the TLC show "Faking It" apparently Cynthia Rothrock owns a United Studios (USSD) school in LA... that's Shaoln Kempo. And they have a custom bus like a rock stars too


 OK, this is way old but since the thread has been revived today I'll add, since they've both been mentioned, I think both Don Wilson and Cynthia Rothrock studied Pai Lum (White Dragon) under Sifu Glenn Wilson.  At least he has them listed as students under his Pai Lum "family" in his book: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...f=sr_1_1/104-0022531-8069551?v=glance&s=books


----------



## TigerAndCrane

Hope this wasn't listed already (if so, sorry for the repeat), but Jim Kelly studied Shorin Ryu karate. He won the middle weight karate championship at Ed Parker's karate tournament in 1971, then of course went on to star as "Williams" in Enter The Dragon, as well as a host of other movies (Black Samurai, Black Belt Jones, etc)


----------



## Dragon Fist

Here is the first list I posted.

*Chuck Norris*  
6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu


*Jean-Claude Van Damme*  
1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate

*Jeff Speakman*  
6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate

*Steven Seagal  *
7th Dan in Aikido


*Wesley Snipes *
5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira


*Dolph Lungren** *
2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)


*Jet Li *
Shaolin Wushu
Tai Chi

*Jackie Chan *
ChinaDramaAcademy


*Bruce Lee *
Wing Chun
Jeet Kune Do


There have been a lot more that have been added since this list.


----------



## Mark Barlow

O.K., I'm showing my age here but James Cagney and Charles Bronson both studied Judo and, if memory serves, both earned brown belts. Cagney demonstrated his technique in a movie called BLOOD ON THE SUN and Bronson and his son once walked in on a someone burglarizing their home and Bronson bounced him around until the cops showed up. Nice to know Bronson could do it when it counted.


----------



## kenpochad

Bronson and his son once walked in on a someone burglarizing their home and Bronson bounced him around until the cops showed up. Nice to know Bronson could do it when it counted.[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Man why would some one miss with the guy from Death Wish .
> Good thing he didnt have his good friend (Walther) was it


----------



## Danjo

According to his autobiography, "Cagney on Cagney" He had a black belt in Judo. As to Bronson, I don't know about Judo, but he had a black belt in Karate from Tak Kubota (as witnessed in the front of his Fighting Karate book).





			
				Mark Barlow said:
			
		

> O.K., I'm showing my age here but James Cagney and Charles Bronson both studied Judo and, if memory serves, both earned brown belts. Cagney demonstrated his technique in a movie called BLOOD ON THE SUN and Bronson and his son once walked in on a someone burglarizing their home and Bronson bounced him around until the cops showed up. Nice to know Bronson could do it when it counted.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I heard that Lucy Lui had some Ecrima training.
Does anybody know if this is true?


----------



## BaiKaiGuy

It is, she trained with the Inosantoses.


----------



## ap Oweyn

Danjo said:
			
		

> No. Carradine also has studied, at various times, Tai Shan 9 Palms Praying Mantis, Chen and Wang Style Tai Chi, kick boxing, Yee Chuan Tao Kung Fu, trained with Sonny Chiba in use of the Samuri Sword etc. etc. In other words, he's dabbled in many things over the years according to his website and books. His teachers have been/are Kam Yuen, Rob Moses, Mike Vendrell etc.


The only other one who jumps to mind is David Chow, the original martial arts advisor for Kung Fu.  Carradine discusses it in his book Spirit of Shaolin.  He states that Chow was more a judo practitioner than anything else, but did do some chin-na and basic gung fu.

Carradine states that he aligns himself much more with Kam Yuen (mantis), who came on as technical advisor after Chow was let go.  Mike Vendrell, on the other hand, was the technical advisor for the newer series The Legend Continues.  So he taught both Carradine and Chris Potter (who played Carradine's son).


Stuart


----------



## Shaolin10

Just Joined today and have to add my knowledge of Some action stars. Please correct me if I am wrong.

  Lau Kar Leung
  Movies: Legendary Weapons of China, Drunken Master 2, Mad Monkey Kung Fu
  Styles: Hung Gar, Northern Shaolin, Monkey Kung Fu.

  Grandmaster Hee II Cho
  Movies: Best of the Best
  Styles: Tae Kwan Do

  Gordon Liu
  Movies: 36th Chambers, Heroes of the East, Kill Bill, Fist of White Lotus
  Styles: Hung Gar, Lau Gar, Northern/Southern Shaolin

  Cynthia Rothrock
  Movies: Yes Madam, Blonde Justice
  Styles: Tang Soo Doo, Eagle Claw, Northern Shaolin, Wushu

  Whang In Shik
  Movies: Hapkido, Dragon Lord, Young Master, Way of the Dragon
  Style: Hapkido

  Sho Kosugi
  Movies: Revenge of the Ninja, Rage of Honor, Enter the Ninja
  Styles: Ninjitsu, Shito Ryu, Kendo, Judo

  Sammo Hung
  Movies: Iron Fisted Monk, Pedicab Driver, Magnificent Buthcer, Warriors Two
  Styles: Wing Chun, Hapkido, Five Animals, Monkey Kung Fu

  Benny Urquidez
  Movies: Wheels on Meals, Dragons Forever, Enter the Eagles
  Styles: Judo, Kempo, Shotokan, Taekwon Do, Jujitsu, Aikido, Karate, Lima Lama, White Crane

  Karen Sheperd
  Styles: Kajukembo

  Chuck Norris
  Films: Way of the Dragon, Sidekicks, Walker Texas Ranger
  Styles: Tae Kwon Do. Tang Soo Do

  Yasuaki Kurata
  Films: Heroes of the East, Legend of a Fighter, Fist of Legend
  Styles: Karate, Aikido, Kendo, Judo

  Sonny Chiba
  Films, Street Fighter Trilogy, Killing Machine, Karate Trilogy, Yagyu Conspiracy
  Styles: Kyokushinkai Karate, Ninjitsu, Judo, Shorinji Kempo, Kendo

  Hiroyuki Sanada
  Films: Ninja in the Dragon's Den, Royal Warriors, Last Samurai
  Styles: Karate, Kendo

  Mark Dacascos
  Films: Only the Strong, Drive, Brotherhood of the Wolf, Cradle 2 the Grave
  Styles: Won Hop Kuen Do, Wushu, Shaolin Kempo, Capoeria, Boxing

  Donnie Yen
  Films: Iron Monkey, Tiger Cage Series, Blade 2, Wing Chun, Hero
  Styles: Wushu, Tai Chi, Kickboxing

  Steven Seagal
  Films: Under Siege Series, Out for Justice, Hard to Kill, Exit Wounds
  Styles: Aikido, Judo, Karate, Kendo, Goju Ryu

  Bolo Yeung
  Films: Enter the Dragon, Blood Sport, Chinese Hercules, Double Impact
  Styles: Tai Chi

  Adrian Paul
  Films: Highlander Series
  Styles: Tae Kwon Do, Hung Gar, Kickboxing, Boxing, Choy Li Fut, Kenjutsu

  Ray Park
  Films: Star Wars PM, Ecks vs. Sever, X-men
  Styles: Chin Woo, Northern Shaolin, Kickboxing, Wushu

  Rayment Twins
  Films: Matrix Reloaded
  Styles: Boxing, Karate, Tae Kwon Do

  Michaal Jai White
  Films: Spawn, Exit Wounds, Universal Soldiers 2, Silver Hawk
  Styles: Kyokushin, Goju Ryu, Kobudo, Tae Kwon Do, Shotokan, Wushu

  Tony Jaa
  Films: Ong Bak, Tom Yung Goong
  Styles: Tae Kwon Do, Muay Thai, Muay Boran

  Cyril Raffaelli
  Films: Kiss of The Dragon, Banliue 13
  Styles: Wushu, Shotokan, Tae Kwon Do

  Kim Won Jin
  Films: Operation Scorpio
  Styles: Tae Kwon Do

  Yukari Oshima
  Films: Kickboxers Tears, Several others
  Styles: Goju Ryu

  Kane Kosugi
  Films: Muscle Heat
  Styles: Karate, Ninjitsu


----------



## jkdhit

no one mentioned david carradine yet!!

 he was a dancer and gymnast
 had training in rifle and pistol (in army)
 fencing, boxing, taichi, bagua, wing chun, northern shaolin, hungar, tiger crane

 correct me if im wrong


----------



## Dragon Fist

jkdhit said:
			
		

> no one mentioned david carradine yet!!
> 
> he was a dancer and gymnast
> had training in rifle and pistol (in army)
> fencing, boxing, taichi, bagua, wing chun, northern shaolin, hungar, tiger crane
> 
> correct me if im wrong


He has been mentioned sevaral times.

Please see below:



			
				ap Oweyn said:
			
		

> The only other one who jumps to mind is David Chow, the original martial arts advisor for Kung Fu. Carradine discusses it in his book Spirit of Shaolin. He states that Chow was more a judo practitioner than anything else, but did do some chin-na and basic gung fu.
> 
> Carradine states that he aligns himself much more with Kam Yuen (mantis), who came on as technical advisor after Chow was let go. Mike Vendrell, on the other hand, was the technical advisor for the newer series The Legend Continues. So he taught both Carradine and Chris Potter (who played Carradine's son).
> 
> 
> Stuart


 


			
				Danjo said:
			
		

> No. Carradine also has studied, at various times, Tai Shan 9 Palms Praying Mantis, Chen and Wang Style Tai Chi, kick boxing, Yee Chuan Tao Kung Fu, trained with Sonny Chiba in use of the Samuri Sword etc. etc. In other words, he's dabbled in many things over the years according to his website and books. His teachers have been/are Kam Yuen, Rob Moses, Mike Vendrell etc.





			
				Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> We almost forgot about David Carradine, I heard that he started studing after he was cast in Kung Fu the series. Does anybody know what art he practices?


----------



## Dragon Fist

what about Ralph Macchio or Pat Morita? 
does anybody know if they went on to study martial arts after the Karate Kid?


----------



## Flying Crane

OULobo said:
			
		

> I don't think that Capoeira uses a belt system.


Most capoeira schools use a belt system of some type, but they tend to be different from school to school, and different from that which is typical of the Asian arts.  I have never seen one that used a Blackbelt, with degrees, the way Asian arts do.

Wesley Snipes trained capoeira for many years with Capoeira Mestre Jelon Viera in New York.  I don't know what rank he achieved, but I believe he may have been (may still be) fairly good.

I believe he is also accomplished in Shotokan.  Maybe this is where the 5th Degree comes from?


----------



## arnisador

Often capoeira uses a system of bely-like 'cords' of various colors.


----------



## Flying Crane

arnisador said:
			
		

> Often capoeira uses a system of bely-like 'cords' of various colors.


That is exactly right.  It is a colored rope, worn like a belt.  Both holds up the pants, and acts as a rank indicator.  Every Capoeira organization uses a different color system.  My group uses solid colors, while others use various combinations of solid colors and braided multi-colored cords.  I have heard that Jelon's group uses a black cord at the highest level, but I haven't been able to independently verify that.  His is the only group I have heard to use black.  If true, probably he is the only one who wears it.  

Capoeira ranking does not tend to use Dan grades either.  You simply hold the color rank, but no 1st - 10th degree.

Example:  this is the system used by the ABADA group, based in Rio de Janiero, under the leadership of Meste Camisa

Student ranks: No Color (white or raw cord); yellow; orange

Graduated Student: Blue (approximately equivalent to 1st Degree Black belt, but within the context of Capoeira); Green.  As a Graduated Student, a Capoeirista may act as an assistant teacher, or do some teaching under the guidance of a full instructor

Instructor: Purple

Professor: Brown

Mestrando: Red (mestrando is a verb, meaning roughly "one who is reaching mastery")

Mestre (master): half red, half white (in our organization, only Camisa and one or two others are of this rank)

Grao Mestre (Grand Master): White.  This is an honorary recognition that Mestre Camisa gave his older brother, who introduced him into Capoeira when he was very young.  Only one person in the organization can hold this rank.

In addition, for the levels up to Red, there is a half step where the cord is colored half the previous level, half the next, so there are really more steps than I have listed.

Certain titles tend to be common among different groups, even if the colored belts are different.  These are Graduated Student (see Blue and Green above), and Contra Mestre, which is a higher level instructor, but not a full mestre.  

I have seen other groups that use very different colors, mostly based on the colors of the Brazilian flag.  They use white, yellow, green, blue, and various combinations of multi-colored braided ropes.  I am not as familiar with their order of progression, however.


----------



## arnisador

I've seen a system much like this in use, including the half-colored cords. Everyone has to have ranking, it seems!


----------



## Flying Crane

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've seen a system much like this in use, including the half-colored cords. Everyone has to have ranking, it seems!


well it would be no fun if we all didn't have pretty colored belts to flash around!


----------



## Dragon Fist

I really appreciate all the very interesting facts about Capoeira and it's ranking/belt system, I am sure that others like me will find the info very interesting.


----------



## Dragon Fist

Does anybody know if Ralph Macchio or Pat Morita went on to study martial arts after the Karate Kid?


----------



## arnisador

I don't think so, no.


----------



## Solidman82

hmmmm....I was going to post something about this forum after reading it but after my thoughts collided I realized I had nothing good to say.....interesting


----------



## bluemtn

I've heard that Jaleel White from "Family Matters" has a black belt in something, and either the guy that played "Webster" or Arnold on "Different Strokes" was in a kind of documentary a LONG time ago (sorry, not sure which one-  like I said it was a long time ago).  Whichever, they were shown on t.v. practicing.  Also, one of the characters in "Karate Kid 1" was into ma- my instructor told me that one.


----------



## arnisador

I've heard the same about Urkel. As to Karate Kid, I believe that William Zabka is a martial artist. According to the IMDb, he's in Tang Soo Do:
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0951420/bio


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

How about:

Valdimir Putin, Russian President, Judo
Dustin "Screech" Diamond, actor, BB in Karate
Jessie Jackson Jr., US Congressman, Taekwondo
Mickey Roarke, actor, Boxing
Danny Partridge Bonaduce, Okinawan Chinan Ryu; Tae Kwon Do; Tokyo-Ryu; Shorin Ryu

Just a few more to add to the discussion...  :ultracool


----------



## arnisador

Henry Look mentioned at his seminar this weekend that Craig T. Nelson and his wife study Tai Chi and/or Chi Gong from him.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I recently read on Joe Rogan's website that he has trained in Taekwondo, kickboxing and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu.


----------



## Dragon Fist

I recently read on Joe Rogan's website that he has trained in Taekwondo, kickboxing and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. I


----------



## Dragon Fist

I recently read on Joe Rogan's website that he has trained in Taekwondo, kickboxing and Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. I don't know exactly what his rank is if any.


----------



## arnisador

Didn't he co-author a BJJ book? Maybe Eddie Bravo's?


----------



## Dragon Fist

arnisador said:
			
		

> Didn't he co-author a BJJ book? Maybe Eddie Bravo's?


Here is what I read on amazon.com

*Book Description
*An introduction to jiu-jitsu from one of its most dominant stars Thanks to the dominance of its practitioners at Ultimate Fighting Championships and other mixed martial arts tournaments, jiu-jitsu has become one of the most popular forms of martial arts in the United States. This fighting technique features ground fighting and submission moves that bewilder even the most ferocious opponents. In Jiu-Jitsu Unleashed , expert Eddie Bravo teaches you the moves that he used to defeat legendary Royler Gracie--a member of the reigning family of jiujitsu--the victory that made him one of the sport's most feared competitors. Jiu-Jitsu Unleashed features: Detailed instruction on stance, kicks, punches, takedowns, and submissions Step-by-step photos of basic and advanced moves modeled by "Fear Factor" host and former "NewsRadio" star Joe Rogan Various theories and strategies behind training and competing


----------



## AceHBK

very interesting thread and informative.  Good research

I thought Bolo Yeung was Kung Fu?
Some even say tae kwon do but I doubt that


----------



## Dragon Fist

AceHBK said:
			
		

> very interesting thread and informative. Good research


 
Thanks *AceHBK*


----------



## Dragon Fist

*This was my first  list*

*Chuck Norris*  
6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu

*Jean-Claude Van Damme*  
1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate

*Jeff Speakman*  
6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate

*Steven Seagal  *
7th Dan in Aikido

*Wesley Snipes *
5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira

*Dolph Lungren** *
2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)

*Jet Li *
Shaolin Wushu
Tai Chi

*Jackie Chan *
ChinaDramaAcademy

*Bruce Lee *
Wing Chun
Jeet Kune Do


----------



## evenflow1121

David Carradine 
Tai Chi


----------



## Rick Wade

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> David Carradine
> Tai Chi


 
I can't believe you went there  Movie Star ?  

Just kidding

V/R

Rick


----------



## evenflow1121

Lol, you are so right, I just kept thinking about Kung Fu mini series he had.


----------



## AceHBK

Can someone post a complete updated list?


----------



## Dragon Fist

AceHBK said:
			
		

> Can someone post a complete updated list?


 
I'm working on it


----------



## scottcatchot

Great thread, informative.


----------



## AceHBK

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> I'm working on it


 
Thanx. I look fwd to it.
You did a great job of creating this thread.


----------



## arnisador

In his documentary _Patriot Act_, comedian Jeffrey Ross shows a picture of himself as a young martial arts student while discussing himself. In the picture it looks like he is wearing a TKD uniform with a black belt, but the picture is black-and-white so it's hard to tell. It's not clear whether he still practices or not.


----------



## monkey

Bruce Lees skills (Jun Fan-Jeet Kune Do-Epie-Wing Chun-TomToy-Western Boxing-Karate-Tae Kwon Do)!Famous People under Lee  Sharon Tate-Lew Al Sinder-Sterlin Suliphant-Dean Martin-Steve McQueen-Chuck Noris-Joe Lewis-Leo Fong-Eric Lee-James Gardner-James Franciscus to name a few.         Al Thomas Method has Graciela Boggs-KarenShepard-Steve Sanders-Benny Urquidez to name a few.             As for Bruces death--he was alergic to pot-He was told not to do it.It is said after returning to the set of Game of Death.He supoely took so pot to calm himself.He stated he had high chi & could calm it.There are photos of him meditaing for chi.Now being he had a head ache.He complained to Betty Tingpay.She gave him Equageesic(this is 30time that of U.S. bare)He aparently had a reaction to the 2 mixed & his head was doubled in size from the reaction.


----------



## crushing

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> David Carradine
> Tai Chi



Well, he did play the Bill that may or may not have been killed in Volume 2 if that helps his film cred.


----------



## monkey

Back in 99 Caradine released 2 videos Kung fu work out with him & his teacher Kam Yeun & Tai chi work out.These kind of hinderd his ways for move movies!


----------



## arnisador

In today's NY Times (the magazine section), there's an interview with Jack Black by Deborah Solomon. He says "I did have some judo experience, so it wasn't my first time..." (regarding his wrestling stunts in _Nacho Libre_).


----------



## matt.m

What about the guy Jason whatever his last name is from the Transporter movies?  Is it Streighand?


----------



## Danjo

matt.m said:
			
		

> What about the guy Jason whatever his last name is from the Transporter movies? Is it Streighand?


 
Jason Statham who holds years of training in _boxing, martial arts, kickboxing_, and scuba diving under his belt. 

According to an article about the Transporter.


----------



## Toby

Cameron Diaz (sp?) (Wing Chun)
Tony Jaa (Muay Thai Boran, Krabi Krabong, Stick, Sword, Pencak Silat, Wushu, dance and gymnastics)

Edit: Oh yeah, and Robin Shou. (Wing Chun)


----------



## annie

Has anyone heard of a Jon Morey in the Aikido world?
He is a customer of mine and is down on the Cape to  train Bruce Willis for an upcoming film they are filming down here.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

The martial art that Matt Damon uses in the movie the *The Bourne Supremacy* according to the dvd extras is _*Kali*_. It would be interesting to see if he practices any MA in real life.


----------



## pstarr

Just some trivia....

Frank Sinatra trained, I believe, under Mr. Ed Parker for a time...

The star of the old TV show, "The Jeffersons", was a shodan in aikido...

Mako, who's been in countless movies (including "Sidekicks", "Conan", and others) is a black belt in Shotokan...

The prolific author of numerous books on Zen, Alan Watts (dec.), trained regularly in aikido...


----------



## arnisador

Porn star and director Adam "Seymore Butts" Glasser is shown doing BJJ in an episode of his reality show _Family Business_. He also boxes, apparently.


----------



## mystic warrior

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I need your help in this matter.
> 
> I always get asked about curtain Martial Artist/Movie stars.
> Mostly they want to know what style and rank.
> Here is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *If there is anyone out there that knows different please let me know.*
> 
> 
> *Chuck Norris* 
> 6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
> 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
> Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
> Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu
> 
> 
> *Jean-Claude Van Damme* 
> 1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate
> 
> *Jeff Speakman* 
> 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
> 7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate
> 
> *Steven Seagal  *
> 7th Dan in Aikido
> 
> 
> *Wesley Snipes *
> 5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira
> 
> 
> *Dolph Lungren** *
> 2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)
> 
> 
> *Jet Li *
> Shaolin Wushu
> Tai Chi
> 
> *Jackie Chan *
> ChinaDramaAcademy
> 
> 
> *Bruce Lee *
> Wing Chun
> Jeet Kune Do


 
I am sorry to do this But it is Dolph Lundgren.
And he is 3rd dan in kyokushin kai.
http://www.dolphlundgren.com/


----------



## HKphooey

Dragon Fist said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> I need your help in this matter.
> 
> I always get asked about curtain Martial Artist/Movie stars.
> Mostly they want to know what style and rank.
> Here is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *If there is anyone out there that knows different please let me know.*
> 
> 
> *Chuck Norris* 
> 6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
> 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
> Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
> Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu
> 
> 
> *Jean-Claude Van Damme* 
> 1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate
> 
> *Jeff Speakman* 
> 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
> 7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate
> 
> *Steven Seagal  *
> 7th Dan in Aikido
> 
> 
> *Wesley Snipes *
> 5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira
> 
> 
> *Dolph Lungren** *
> 2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)
> 
> 
> *Jet Li *
> Shaolin Wushu
> Tai Chi
> 
> *Jackie Chan *
> ChinaDramaAcademy
> 
> 
> *Bruce Lee *
> Wing Chun
> Jeet Kune Do


 
Dound this site with images on Dolph.
http://www.gmrmedia.com/dolph/gallery/karate.html


----------



## Jimi

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> The martial art that Matt Damon uses in the movie the *The Bourne Supremacy* according to the dvd extras is _*Kali*_. It would be interesting to see if he practices any MA in real life.


I believe you are right about his training in Kali Sir, I was told he did private lessons at the Inosanto Academy after hours before and during the filming of Bourne Identity. I am not sure if he kept up with anything other than working with a coreographer for The Bourne Supremacy. What I saw from the first movie, it was stuff straight out of the Inosanto curriculum. RESPECTS to you. PEACE


----------



## IcemanSK

An Update:

I believe Chuck Norris is now a 9th Dan in his own art of Chun Kuk Do.


----------



## ArmorOfGod

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> An Update:
> 
> I believe Chuck Norris is now a 9th Dan in his own art of Chun Kuk Do.


 
I don't know what he ranks himself in Chun Kuk Do, but on the cover of last month's Black Belt magazine, he has a black belt on that says "10th Degree" (July 2006 issue).
According to several websites, he has a 10th degree in Tang Soo Do and an 8th degree in taekwondo.

AoG


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Jason Scott Lee, who starred as Bruce Lee in "Dragon," became a certified Jeet Kune Do instructor under Jerry Poteet several years after "Dragon" aired.
Also, Jason Lee is in some of Poteet's instructional videos as seen here:
http://www.jerrypoteet.com/store.htm

AoG


----------



## painstain

chuck norris learned jkd from bruce lee in some garage sessions i heard from a bio

with respect 
painstain


----------



## ArmorOfGod

painstain said:
			
		

> chuck norris learned jkd from bruce lee in some garage sessions i heard from a bio
> 
> with respect
> painstain


 
Sort of. He and Lee worked out a few times and traded ideas on techniques and training.

Still, the thread is about ranking and styles. Norris was never given any rank in jkd and jkd is not his style.

One that note, Lee only certified a very small handful of people to teach jkd. On the other hand, Bruce Lee certified many people to teach Jun Fan Gung Fu.

AoG


----------



## Dragon Fist

Joe Rogan is learning MMA


----------



## Dragon Fist

Joe Rogan is learning MMA

I don't know if he is currently ranked in any Martial Art though


----------



## MetalStorm

Not sure what she has but im pretty sure Hilary Swank has marttial art training and did not see her mentioned here.


----------



## Ybot

Okay, I know they're not all movie stars, but a list of celebrities who grapple:

Ed O'Neill- I know for sure is minimum a purple in BJJ, but I do believe I heard he got his brown.  One thread on here claimed he got is black, but he trains under Rorion Gracie, and as far as I know Rorion has yet to promote anyone to black out side of his own family.

Maynard (lead singer from tool)- Is a purple belt in BJJ.

Joe Rogan- Is minimum a purple in BJJ, though he may have recieved his brown.

Chuck Norris- I believe he obtained a BJJ black belt from the Machados.

Richard Norton- I believe also is a Machados Black belt.

Gene LaBell- Judo Gene is, well, Judo.  Don't know his dan ranking though.

This last one I heard somewhere but I don't know if true:

Salma Hayek- I heard was a blue in BJJ.


----------



## geocad

phlaw said:


> Ernie Reyes Jr holds belts in TKD and Muay Thai I think also.


 
Isn't he also a Ninja? Turtle that is.


----------



## arnisador

*Tony Sirico*





> Practices Karate and Kung Fu


----------



## jim777

Not a movie star, but drummer Carl Palmer (of Emerson, Lake, and Palmer) studied karate for 14 years and taught for three more before giving it up. He said it led to needing hand operations or something. He held Shodan rank and a teaching certificate from Tokyo University. (I heard years ago he was a black belt, and found this info onhis website today).


----------



## Danjo

Danjo said:


> William Shatner- Supreme Grand Master of Kirk-Fu. Seriously though, he did study karate for a long time, though I don't know what it was.


 
Well, after more than two years, I have an answer. In the April 1974 issue of "*Fighting Stars: Celebrities in the art of Self Defense*" magazine that I just recieved in the mail today, it features William Shatner on the cover and in an indepth interview. He was, at the time of the article, an Orange Belt in EPAK under screenwriter and EPAK black belt _Terry Bleecker_. I don't think he ever got to black belt himself. Other MA background on Shatner from the article:

"_The actor is a veteran boxer who, when time permitted, spent many long, arduous hours in the gym working with punching bags and sparring_."

The article goes on to say, "_Aside from the boxing and stunt techniques, I'd only had a few lesons in judo many years before_."

The article says Shatner had been studying karate for two years at the time of the interview, and that his slow progress was due to his busy schedule.


----------



## Tames D

Danjo said:


> Well, after more than two years, I have an answer. In the April 1974 issue of "*Fighting Stars: Celebrities in the art of Self Defense*" magazine that I just recieved in the mail today, it features William Shatner on the cover and in an indepth interview. He was, at the time of the article, an Orange Belt in EPAK under screenwriter and EPAK black belt _*Terry Bleecker*_. I don't think he ever got to black belt himself. Other MA background on Shatner from the article:
> 
> "_The actor is a veteran boxer who, when time permitted, spent many long, arduous hours in the gym working with punching bags and sparring_."
> 
> The article goes on to say, "_Aside from the boxing and stunt techniques, I'd only had a few lesons in judo many years before_."
> 
> The article says Shatner had been studying karate for two years at the time of the interview, and that his slow progress was due to his busy schedule.


Tom Bleecker.


----------



## Danjo

QUI-GON said:


> Tom Bleecker.


 
Yep. The article has it as _Tom_ and the photo caption has it as _Terry_. So much for proof reading eh?


----------



## geocad

One of my favorite TV shows has espionage, martial arts fight seens, and a kick-*** 'hot chick' pulling it all together. The show ALIAS starring Jennifer Garner should not be overlooked . I'm not sure what MA training Jennifer Garner had but I think it's obvious that she has had some. Some of her kicks (in slow motion) actually look really good. 

Anyone know who helped her and whether or not she still trains even though her show was cancelled?


----------



## arnisador

A lot of times I think things like this are from dance training that looks good on film but might not be an effective technique.


----------



## geocad

arnisador said:


> A lot of times I think things like this are from dance training that looks good on film...


 
I did read that Jennifer Garner studied dance as a child. Good for her. Dance requires rythm, timing, balance, endourance, and strength to name a few. These dance attributes are also very common in MA, no? 



arnisador said:


> ... but might not be an effective technique.


 
Agreed. She was doing 'Movie-Fu'. But she did have to learn to do some of the things filmed on her show. She did also have a stunt and MA double for some of the more technical scenes. So then, what makes an 'effective technique'? Flow/fluidity? Power? Speed? Actual contact?

Jennifer Garner has my vote for this Movie Star MA list even though she was a dancer first


----------



## JBrainard

Dr. Flem said:


> Just some info on Jackie Chan which was taken from some Faq a while ago. Sorry, but I can't remember where it came from... anyway...


 
Also, Chan's father trained him in Northern Shaolin every day as a child before he joined the Peking Opera School.


----------



## Danjo

geocad said:


> One of my favorite TV shows has espionage, martial arts fight seens, and a kick-*** 'hot chick' pulling it all together. The show ALIAS starring Jennifer Garner should not be overlooked . I'm not sure what MA training Jennifer Garner had but I think it's obvious that she has had some. Some of her kicks (in slow motion) actually look really good.
> 
> Anyone know who helped her and whether or not she still trains even though her show was cancelled?


 
I read some time ago, that she trained in "Kickboxing" while doing that show. What else, I have no idea.

Buffy had a brown belt in TKD.


----------



## geocad

Danjo said:


> I read some time ago, that she trained in "Kickboxing" while doing that show. What else, I have no idea.
> 
> Buffy had a brown belt in TKD.


I guess the followup question about Jennifer Garner relates to fight scenes. Anyone here at MT know about the Hollywood scene fight choreography? Also, there was an episode late in season 1 where Quentin Tarantino faught Jennifer Gardner. Based on her fighting style Quentin's character said "Oh kickboxer? The problem with kickboxers is they can't take a punch." Of course I disagree with this statement but it was still a funny fight scene. Quentin (Cole) went on to knock out Sydney Bristow.


----------



## CityChicken

Michael Imperioli, who plays Christopher on the Sopranos trains in TKD.  As does his family.  No idea on rank.


----------



## Tames D

Danjo said:


> Yep. The article has it as _Tom_ and the photo caption has it as _Terry_. So much for proof reading eh?


Yeah, Tom Bleecker is a 1st generation BB under Ed Parker and a good guy from Orange County.


----------



## exile

CityChicken said:


> Michael Imperioli, who plays Christopher on the Sopranos trains in TKD.  As does his family.  No idea on rank.



Not sure why, but that factoid makes me feel really good... thanks, CC!


----------



## Gotkenpo

jukado1 said:


> John Saxon was a brown belt in Shotokan karate.


He was Roper from "Enter the Dragon" right?


----------



## Gotkenpo

Danjo said:


> (Bruce Lee died of an alergic reaction to Marijuana.


There is an ebook on that very subject available by download for free on the KarateConnection website called 

UNSETTLED MATTERS
THE LIFE AND DEATH OF BRUCE LEE by Tom Bleeker
​


----------



## Gotkenpo

D.Cobb said:


> Actually, it was an allergic reaction to analgesic. It's a rare but not unheard of condition. He's not the first and definately not the last to die this way.
> 
> --Dave


The Bleeker book contends that bruce died from complications of extended steriod use which required hime to use another drug that caused his body to retain water at a rapid rate whih in turn caused his brain edema (What actually killed him)


----------



## arnisador

Gotkenpo said:


> He was Roper from "Enter the Dragon" right?




Yup.


----------



## whitetiger2001

Dragon Fist said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your help in this matter.
> 
> I always get asked about curtain Martial Artist/Movie stars.
> Mostly they want to know what style and rank.
> Here is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *If there is anyone out there that knows different please let me know.*
> 
> 
> *Chuck Norris* 
> 6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
> 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
> Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
> Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu
> 
> 
> *Jean-Claude Van Damme* 
> 1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate
> 
> *Jeff Speakman* 
> 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
> 7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate
> 
> *Steven Seagal  *
> 7th Dan in Aikido
> 
> 
> *Wesley Snipes *
> 5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira
> 
> 
> *Dolph Lungren** *
> 2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I dont know what kind of Karate)
> 
> 
> *Jet Li *
> Shaolin Wushu
> Tai Chi
> 
> *Jackie Chan *
> ChinaDramaAcademy
> 
> 
> *Bruce Lee *
> Wing Chun
> Jeet Kune Do


 

I recently saw a Steven Seagal movie called Belly of the Beast and his fighting style seems to have evolved from the Aikido I've seen him use in earlier movies.  Does anyone know what style this is because it seems to have gotten more Chinese in its appearance.


----------



## arnisador

David Patrick Kelly



> He is an avid martial artist with a Second Degree Black Belt (Nidan Rank) in Seido Karate and a practioner of three forms of Tai Chi (Chen, Yang, Palm).



_"Waaaarrrrrriiiorsss, come out to pla-ay!"_


----------



## D.Cobb

whitetiger2001 said:


> I recently saw a Steven Seagal movie called Belly of the Beast and his fighting style seems to have evolved from the Aikido I've seen him use in earlier movies. Does anyone know what style this is because it seems to have gotten more Chinese in its appearance.


 
Isn't it that most ancient of styles.... *HOLLYWOOD-DO*?:ultracool

--Dave


----------



## arnisador

Erin Gray teaches Tai Chi.


----------



## Balrog

MichiganTKD said:


> I was unaware that Chuck Norris ever studied Tae Kwon Do. As far as I knew, he was a primarily a Tang Soo Do stylist.


 
Chuck Norris' first instructor was the late H. U. Lee, founder and first Grandmaster of the ATA.  Master Norris studied with him while in the military in Korea.  There is a handwritten letter from Master Norris to Grandmaster Lee on display in the ATA museum; in it, Master Norris specifically acknowledges GM Lee as his first instructor.


----------



## arnisador

According to a Q&A in the 25 June 2007 Newsweek, Jon Bon Jovi's wife Dorothea Hurley is "a karate expert".


----------



## Josh Oakley

DavidCC said:


> From the TLC show "Faking It" apparently Cynthia Rothrock owns a United Studios (USSD) school in LA... that's Shaoln Kempo.  And they have a custom bus like a rock stars too



eh... she doesn't actually own it, but she does teach a few students there, and promotes a bit.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

arnisador said:


> Erin Gray teaches Tai Chi.


 

Does not teaching the martial aspect count?  I think the extent of her training is the form only.


----------



## Danjo

Balrog said:


> Chuck Norris' first instructor was the late H. U. Lee, founder and first Grandmaster of the ATA. Master Norris studied with him while in the military in Korea. There is a handwritten letter from Master Norris to Grandmaster Lee on display in the ATA museum; in it, Master Norris specifically acknowledges GM Lee as his first instructor.


 
I thought Norris said his first MA was Judo, and he got into TSD after he was injured during a Judo match. Not sure who his Judo instructor would have been.


----------



## thardey

Danjo said:


> I thought Norris said his first MA was Judo, and he got into TSD after he was injured during a Judo match. Not sure who his Judo instructor would have been.



That's true, I heard him tell the story myself. He left Judo (at least I'm pretty sure it was Judo) after asking his instructor's permission. The type of practice they were doing in TSD gave him time to let his injury heal, and by then he was hooked.

That's not to say he hasn't also studied Tae Kwon Do -- he's studied many other styles.


----------



## chinto

Danjo said:


> William Shatner- Supreme Grand Master of Kirk-Fu. Seriously though, he did study karate for a long time, though I don't know what it was. Same with Robert Conrad, and Robert Culp.




William Shatner got some training specific to the fight sequences and such for the show, in the old Applegate system ( designed and taught by Col. Rex Applegate to the OSS and SOE and later the US army and other military branches of the US military taught it to soldiers and sailors and marines )  that was used in the original Star trek... but my understanding is he has a 1st dan at least in parker system kempo... do not know if he has studied any thing else though.


----------



## chinto

Mark Barlow said:


> O.K., I'm showing my age here but James Cagney and Charles Bronson both studied Judo and, if memory serves, both earned brown belts. Cagney demonstrated his technique in a movie called BLOOD ON THE SUN and Bronson and his son once walked in on a someone burglarizing their home and Bronson bounced him around until the cops showed up. Nice to know Bronson could do it when it counted.


My understanding is that James Cagney had his black belt ( shodan) awarded just before the start of WWII.


----------



## Danjo

chinto said:


> William Shatner got some training specific to the fight sequences and such for the show, in the old Applegate system ( designed and taught by Col. Rex Applegate to the OSS and SOE and later the US army and other military branches of the US military taught it to soldiers and sailors and marines ) that was used in the original Star trek... but my understanding is he has a 1st dan at least in parker system kempo... do not know if he has studied any thing else though.


 
I'm not sure that he ever got to black belt, but he did study EPAK. Also, I didn't realize that the "Kirk Fu" in the old Star Trek shows were based on anything like the Applegate system. Was one of Applegate's students the fight coordinator for the show?


----------



## chinto

Danjo said:


> I'm not sure that he ever got to black belt, but he did study EPAK. Also, I didn't realize that the "Kirk Fu" in the old Star Trek shows were based on anything like the Applegate system. Was one of Applegate's students the fight coordinator for the show?




the stuff he was using was directly from the old manuals and applegates book "Kill Or Get Killed".  I think the style of combat was actually Gene Rodenberry's  doing, and he learned hand to hand combat in the 1950's US military. ( they used the applegate style of hand to hand combat in that time as well.  if you watch for instance "doomsday machine"  and see the fight between commodore  Decker and the security man  its pure applegate... same with  the fight with Kirk and   the  guy  who  hid out on the enterprise  pretending to  have been killed.. grr.. do not remember the episode  name.. and in 'Day of the Dove'  when they are fighting the  Klingons hand to hand and loose a sword... LOL   but any way I understand that Roddenberry is the one who had who ever coriographed the fights do it that way as a realism  kinda thing.  he knew that the military taught hand to hand that way as it was fast to learn and worked ok often in military situations between soldiers and such.

I can not seem to find any listing for a fight coordinator for  Star Trek...I know Gene Roddenberry was very hands on on Star Trek... he was the producer and executive producer listed... and different directors are listed.. even sound man and grip are listed on line.. but no fight coordinator or stunt coordinator..

he knew it was a way that was practical and worked and realistic for teaching a military/ exploration organization.  I will have to reserch and see who was the fight coordinator for the original star trek  show, and if he had any training in any martial arts, or just did what G. Roddenberry said is how he wanted it done.  If you find out who was the stunt coordinator, or the stunt coordinator let me know please.


----------



## phlaw

I know this is an old thread, but nobody mentioned John Cusack.  He has studies with Benny The Jet for probably over 20 years. He got to show off his skills in the movie "Say Anything" and also "Gross Pointe Blank" where he got to fight Benny The Jet.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Dragon Fist said:


> Hi guys,
> I need your help in this matter.
> 
> I always get asked about curtain Martial Artist/Movie stars.
> Mostly they want to know what style and rank.
> Here is what I have gathered so far.
> 
> *If there is anyone out there that knows different please let me know.*
> 
> 
> *Chuck Norris* &#8211;
> 6th Degree Black Belt in Tang So Doo
> 8th Degree Black Belt Grand Master recognition in the Tae Kwon Do system
> Founder of Chun Kuk Do ("Universal Way").
> Also practiced Judo, Shito-Ryu Karate, and Brazilian Jujutsu
> 
> 
> *Jean-Claude Van Damme* &#8211;
> 1st Degree Black Belt in Shotokan Karate
> 
> *Jeff Speakman* &#8211;
> 6th degree black belt in American Kenpo Karate
> 7th degree black belt in Goju-ryu Karate
> 
> *Steven Seagal &#8211; *
> 7th Dan in Aikido
> 
> 
> *Wesley Snipes &#8211;*
> 5th Degree Black Belt in Capoeira
> 
> 
> *Dolph Lungren** &#8211;*
> 2nd Degree Black Belt in Karate (I don&#8217;t know what kind of Karate)
> 
> 
> *Jet Li &#8211;*
> Shaolin Wushu
> Tai Chi
> 
> *Jackie Chan &#8211;*
> ChinaDramaAcademy
> 
> 
> *Bruce Lee &#8211;*
> Wing Chun
> Jeet Kune Do


My comments have probably been covered in this very lenthy thread, so if I'm repeating information, my apologies.

Lundren is 3rd dan kyokushin.  

To this list, I would add Elvis Presley; studied various karate under a number of famous masters, was awarded his first dan karate by Hank Slomanski (not sure what style Slomanski taught, but he taught it to the US armed forces), who tested him on behalf of Ed Parker, whom Presley studied kenpo under, and presumably was awarded a first dan in that as well.   Presley earned succeeding ranks, culminating a 7th dan from Kang Rhee and an eighth dan from Ed Parker.  Not sure about second or third, I believe that Presley was skipped over fourth to fifth by Parker, and in my opinion, this, and his succeeding ranks were honorary, his seventh and eighth openly stated by Rhee and Parker to be honorary.  

I'd consider his first dan legit and have no information at all regarding his second or third dan, thus I'll refrain from opining.  Aside from Presley being known to be able to fight and defend himself, probably accomplished before he ever got to Parker, I believe that Parker and Rhee benefited much more from the association with Presley, particularly financially, than Presley did from them.

Daniel

Edit:  I know that Seagal holds grades in kendo and, possibly, iaito as well, though I am not sure what grades those would be.


----------



## elder999

Jason Alexander, who played George Constanza on Seinfeld, is a longtime student of JKD and Krav Maga. (Can't believe no one else mentioned this.....)


----------



## Big Don

David Lee Roth studied Kenpo under Frank Trejo. I have no idea what rank he reached, but, Mr Trejo told me he taught Roth Short Three so he could have something to do on stage...


----------



## bostonbomber

Gordon Liu (early Shaw's Bro flicks and more recently Kill Bill Vol 1 & 2) studied Hung Ga in Hong Kong.  (I didn't read all the posts so forgive me if this has already been mentioned.)


----------



## elder999

Big Don said:


> David Lee Roth studied Kenpo under Frank Trejo. I have no idea what rank he reached, but, Mr Trejo told me he taught Roth Short Three so he could have something to do on stage...


 
I think he also studied Monkey Style gung fu with Paulie Zink.....


----------



## Ninebird8

This may have been mentioned, but Jet Li was the 6 time all around champion of Wushu from the Beijing wushu team. At age 11, he appeared in front of Richard Nixon at the White House as part of the reapproachment with China. Also, Jackie was the junior student to Sammo Hung and I believe Yuen Biao. Sammo use to beat up on Jackie all the time in he Opera and kept him in line. Jet has also studied some traditional kung fu as well. Correct me if I am wrong, but wasn't Dolph Lundgren the European kickboxing champion for awhile? I thought Wesley Snipes was a high ranking black belt in Shotokon from childhood and took up the Brazilian art as an adult....ostensibly, he said in an interview before Blade came out that it was a quasi demo tape to fulfill his dream of being in a Jackie Chan movie. 

One other thing....with respect, someone made the comment here that  Bruce Lee learned his kicks from tae kwon do examples. That may be true, but tae kwon do kick foundations originally came from Northern Shaolin kicks and those kicks, and their methodologies, predate tae kwon do by centuries. Also, the way a tae kwon do kick is taught and used in Korea and Asia, from what I saw when I trained in CMA for 2 years in Hong Kong, was quite different from how it is taught here, with more turn of the waist and hip involvemnt, and no real wide swings as the back leg comes to the front. Just my observations. Korena tae kwon do taught over there, and this is a Chinese stylist saying this, has incredible kicks.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

Ninebird, I had heard that Lundgren was the European kickboxing champ as well, but there is no mention of it on his website or in anything else I have found relating to him.

Regarding Bruce Lee and taekwondo kicks, it would be more accuate to say that he learned kicks from Jhoon Rhee, who also from what I understand, learned some techniques from Lee, a bit of note comparing and skill trading.

I've never heard that the _foundations _of taekwondo kicks _originally came from Northern Shaolin kicks and those kicks, and their methodologies, predate tae kwon do by centuries.  _But that wouldn't surprise me either.

Daniel


----------



## The Kai

Dolph Lundgren was a Kyokushinkai black belt


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

The Kai said:


> Dolph Lundgren was a Kyokushinkai black belt


Yes, third dan, I believe.  This is on his website and in all of the info I've seen.  I've never seen anything about kickboxing, though I did hear it mentioned quite a while back.

Daniel


----------



## CDKJudoka

Brandon Lee - JKD, Muay Thai, Yee Chuen Tao

Jean Claude Van Damme - TKD, Muay Thai as well as his Shodan in Shotokan

Sly Stallone - Western Boxing


----------



## CDKJudoka

Forgot about Billy Blanks - 7th Dan TKD.


----------



## Ninebird8

Forgive my confusion as a Chinese martial artist: Is not hapkido analagous to Aikido and Suia chiao, as well as judo, in that it is a throwing and reactionary art, not a kicking art. In Korea, I believe hapkido and tae kwon do are taught simultaneously, and thus the confusion, but over here in the States it is separated. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

In actuality, I do not believe Bruce Lee was ever given a high wing chun rank from Yip Man, and learned most of his weapons from his student Dan Inasanto, and learned parts of fencing, kempo, etc. from many disparate people.

Jet Li was the 6 time national champion of wushu back in the day where there was still some martial aspect to it. I know he currently is deep into his Buddhism, and trains ba gua and hsing i since introduced to them during The One. 

I thought Snipes' first style was Shotakon karate, then hapkido, and finally caporeria? May be wrong here.

Van Damme: No comment, he is terrible no matter what style...LOL!

Seagal: Found out his legitimate 7th dan ranking confirmed when I lived in Dallas, my hometown, and years later, by Master of Aikido Bill Sosa, who owned Texas Martial Arts Supply,and was one of the best martial artists, and aikido masters, I ever saw! He trained with Seagal for awhile both in Japan and in the States. May Bill rest his kind soul in peace.

Jeff Speakman: Wish he had made more movies.


----------



## dancingalone

Ninebird8 said:


> Seagal: Found out his legitimate 7th dan ranking confirmed when I lived in Dallas, my hometown, and years later, by Master of Aikido Bill Sosa, who owned Texas Martial Arts Supply,and was one of the best martial artists, and aikido masters, I ever saw! He trained with Seagal for awhile both in Japan and in the States. May Bill rest his kind soul in peace.



If you search on Youtube, you can find footage of Seagal performing randori during one of his dan tests.  No doubt, he's a legitimate aikidoist.


----------



## Bill Mattocks

James Coburn was a lifelong martial arts enthusiast, who trained under Bruce Lee.  I do not know what rank he held, if any.


----------



## Aikicomp

dancingalone said:


> If you search on Youtube, you can find footage of Seagal performing randori during one of his dan tests. No doubt, he's a legitimate aikidoist.


 

Take Sensei is indeed a ligitimate akidoist and if memory serves he was one of the few westerners allowed to teach in Japan. His aikido is what some have refered to as "severe". I have seen interviews on tv and dvd and from what I could gather if you attained a shodan from Take Sensei you were put through the ringer so to speak. I believe he adapted some of the technique to be more practical and applicable for self-defense. I'm sure being over 6ft and 200+ pounds didn't hurt his Aikido either, that combination with his ability equals quite a formidable person. Also, I have spoken to some people who have trained with and taken seminars(I wish I could have) that he is very down to earth and approachable.


----------



## bowser666

Found this on the web. Multiple posts coming.


Name:

Background:

Akers, David	Akers is a well-known kicker in NFL (American pro football). He trains jiu-jitsu and Shaolin kempo.
Alba, Jessica	The actor does tae-bo and a host of different martial arts as well. She is known for doing her own stunts.
Allen, David	Management consultant David Allen is a best-selling author ("Getting Things Done"), who runs a multimillion dollar company. A black belt in karate, Allen says his martial arts background helped him appreciate the value of eliminating distractions.
Angel, Criss	The illusionist/magician "hot-shot" Criss Allen allegedly has a background in martial arts such as kung-fu, karate and taekwondo.
Aniston, Jennifer	The 'Friends' star is learning karate. The actress has become hooked on a form of karate called Budokon recommended by her former co-star Courtney Cox.
Aragon, Gustavo	Aragon is a Superior Court judge in Pima County, USA. He is also a martial arts instructor.
B:

Name:

Background:

Baker, Shaun	
Playing the Jamaican music editor Russell on the long-running sitcom "Living Single", Baker won fame in the early '90s. He later starred on the syndicated action show "V.I.P.," where he does a great majority of his own stunts. Shaun Baker is a black belt in Shotokan karate.
Bif Naked	
The Canadian female singer and "punk rebel" keeps in shape with yoga and martial arts.

Bunton, Emma	The former "Baby Spice" (Spice Girls) learnt karate as a child to protect herself from bullies. Her mother is a martial arts teacher.
Burnel, Jean J.	
The French bass player in British punk band 'The Stranglers', is a black belt in karate.

C:

Name:

Background:

Cagney, James	The late Hollywood actor James Cagney (1899-1986) held a black belt in judo according to reports.
Casta, Laetitia

The famous, French top model Laetitia Casta has a brown belt in Judo. According to herself she feels that her experience with judo has helped her in her modeling career to have control, to set limits for herself, to not be aggressive and to think with her mind not with her emotions.
Chandra, Neetu

The Indian 'Bollywood' actress reportedly holds a 2.dan black belt in taekwondo.
Chen, Adam	The actor from Singapore is training Muay Thai.
Clinton, Bill	Former U.S President "Wild"Bill Clinton has allegedly been training taekwondo.
Coddington, Anna	Anna Coddington is a pop star from New Zealand. She is also a teacher and black belt in karate.
Conrad, Robert	The American actor known from 'Wild, Wild West' has been training martial arts since 1957.
Coe, Sebastian	Sebastian Coe is the former British runner (two Olympic gold medals and 12 world records during his running career) trains judo at the Budokwai in London.
Collen, Phil	The British band Def Leppard's guitarist Phil Collen apparently trains Muay Thai. He is also said to have a black belt in karate.
Cox, Courtney

Courthey Cox Arquette (from 'Friends' fame) is excelling has been excelling in her karate training since giving birth to her first child. A source says, "Courteney is really loving the karate. She trains up to five times a week and loves the feelings of strength and power karate gives her. As soon as she's a qualified brown belt she'll go for the black belt. She's determined."

D:

Name:

Background:

Danzig, Glenn

The American musician, singer and songwriter Glenn Danzig has studied Jeet Kune Do.

Diggs, Robert F.

American R. Diggs is better known as RZA and considered the leader of the Wu Tan Clan (rap group). He is a Grammy winning music producer, rapper and actor. RZA has trained kung fu for a number of years.

Downey Jr, Robert

American actor Robert Downey Jr is training kung-fu. He's also allegedly on his way to become an instructor in the art.

Dybdahl, Thomas

Thomas is a very well known singer/songriter and artist in Norway. He is also a black belt in karate.

E:

Name:

Background:

Elvis

See: Presley, Elvis

F:

Name:

Background:

Fairchild, Morgan

Movie and TV actress Morgan Fairchild took four years of kung fu lessons while living in New York City and getting her first big break in the 1970s on the daytime soap Search for Tomorrow.
According to Frank Holmes - thanks for the info! - Morgan Fairchild studied at the Fu-Jow-Pai school in Chinatown by Wai Hong.

Ferguson, D'Brickashaw

6'-6'' Ferguson is a black belt in karate. The offensive tackle (American football) was recently drafted to New York Jets.
He has a degree in religious studies, is a youth minister, and plays the saxophone.
Flannery, Sean Patrick

American actor Sean Patrick Flannery Flanery is said to hold a black belt both in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu as well as in karate. (thanks to zweli for the heads up!)

Foster, Jody

The Hollywood actor has trained karate and kickboxing, according to reports.

Fraser, Mat

British stage, film and television actor; drummer and rapper, a TV presenter and a voiceover artist. He's also got a black belt in taekwondo.


----------



## bowser666

G:

Name:

Background:

Gellar, Sarah Michelle	
"Buffy" is a former champion figure skater. She has studied taekwondo (she has a black belt), and has also studied kickboxing, boxing, street fighting, and gymnastics.

Gabosky, Igwe	Real name: Gabriel Onyiyechi Okoye. He is a famed Nigerian "Nollywood" Movie producer and businessman. Mr Okoye holds a martial art black belt.
Gibson, Mel	Mel Gibson reportedly practices in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu and Tai Chi Chuan and is well versed in them both.
Gomez, Jaime	Jaime "Taboo" Gomez from the hip-hop band Black Eyed Peas has trained in Jeet Kune Do from the age of 12.
Grybauskaite, Dalia	Dalia Grybauskaite is a Member of the European Commission, and trained as an economist at Leningrad University. She's a former senior diplomat and finance minister of Lithuania. She is considered a tough negotiator within the EU and holds a black belt in karate.
H:

Name:

Background:

Hague, William	The British former Conservative Party leader William Hague is a blue belt in judo, and a member of Budokwai, a fashionable judo club in Chelsea, London. Hague usually visits the club twice a week in order to tussle with Sebastian Coe.
Hamilton, Lewis	British Formula-1 race driving ace Lewis Hamilton has a karate background. Growing up a mixed-race son of a broken home - he reportedly was bullied at school and learned karate to cope.
Hansen, Bjarne H.	Mr. Hansen is a well-known Norwegian politician and Minister of Employment. He holds a brown belt in judo.
Hanson, Jewels	Country artist Jewels Hanson is the lead singer for Appaloosa, the house band at the Saddle Rack in Fremont. She does taekwondo.
Hashimoto, Ryutaro	Ryutaro Hashimoto, prime minister of Japan from 1996 to 1998, has been practising kendo since he was a child. He holds a very high level in the sport.
Hayden, Brent	Canadian World Champion swimmer Brent Hayden is reportedly a black belt in karate.
Hayden, Diana	
The former miss world (1997) from India keeps in shape with wushu. "If I am not shooting I do my martial arts. Martial arts keep me fit. It not just helps in the physical strength and appearance but martial arts is also about your mind. It helps in your overall development."

Hector, Jamie	Actor Jamie Hector, known from HBO's 'The Wire', teaches community children in martial arts. His father is allegedly a martial arts teacher.
Hijazi, Amal

Amal Hijazi is a Lebanese (Arabian) singer who is also a black belt in karate.
Holder, Janice	The Tennessee state Supreme Court Justice Janice Holder is a karate black belt (3. dan).
I:

Name:

Background:

Ibrahim, Abdullah

Ibrahim is a South African jazz legend, pianist and composer. He is a very knowledgable 8. dan black belt with a Japanese Menkyo-kaiden (official teaching licence) certificate.

Ice-T

The rapper, who's real name is Tracy Morrow, is well versed in jujitsu. "I've taken martial arts all my life and I box," the rapper states.
Imperioli, Michael

The Sopranos star (he plays mobster Christopher Moltisanti) has found a way to quit smoking - take up taekwondo.

J:

Name:

Background:

Jackson, Jesse

According to reports,  Illinois Democrat Congressman Jesse Jackson, Jr. is a black belt in karate.

Jaco, Wasalu

The Muslim rapper is known as Lupe Fiasco. He is son of Gregory Jaco, a former Black Panther and martial-arts expert. Jaco holds four martial arts black belts, according to interviews.

Jackson, Michael

Michael, as well as the rest of his brothers used to study kung fu with sifu Kam Yuen, according to reports.

Jensen, Siv

Norwegian female leader of the second largest political party (FrP). She is hailed by some as a possible future Prime Minister of Norway. Jensen has done ju jitsu (Ju Jitsu Norway), and was also an instructor in the art.

Juan Carlos I, King of Spain	
The King of Spain, who's full name is Juan Alfonso Carlos Víctor María de Borbón y Borbón-Dos Sicilias, is reportedly graded in taekwondo.

K:

Name:

Background:

Kain, Khalil	
Khalil Kain is a black belt in Hapkido. He became known in the 1992 film Juice. Six years later he portrayed golf phenom Tiger Woods in the movie "The Tiger Woods Story".
Kavanau, Ted	Ted Kavanau, is one of the founders of CNN. He is a black belt in karate.
Kerik, Bernard	Bernard Kerik is a former police commissioner in New York. He is also a high ranking karate teacher.
Kapoor, Kunal	
Kunal Kapoor is a well known Indian movie ('Bollywood') actor. He is studying Goju-Ryu karate. Prior to this, he was learning Tai Chi.

Koppikar, Isha	
Isha (or Eesha) Koppikar is a famous Indian Bollywood actor. She trains taekwondo. "I start my day with Taekwondo and dancing."

L:

Name:

Background:

Lamas, Lorenzo	Lorenzo (y de Santos) Lamas from 'Falcon Crest' fame began learning martial arts (karate and taekwondo) in 1979, and now has a black belt in Shotokan karate.
Le Bon, Yasmin

Model Yasmin Le Bon, wife of Duran Duran lead singer Simon Le Bon, says she keeps in shape with a weekly judo workout.

Lewis, Emmanuel

Records show Emmanuel Lewis of "Webster" TV fame has dan grades in American karate and taekwondo.
Lincoln, Abe	Former American Presidents Abraham and George Washington were respected wrestlers. Let's forget for a while that purists don't like to call wrestling a martial art - let's rather add him to the list of martial arts celedrities 
Liu, Lucy

The 'Kill Bill' and 'Ally McBeal' actress practices martial arts, including kali/eskrima and silat.


----------



## bowser666

M:

Name:

Background:

Madonna

The Queen of Pop was inspired to take up karate by her (former) husband, director Guy Ritchie, who has a black belt in the Japanese art.
Mamet, David

The Pulitzer Prize-winning playwright and well-compensated Hollywood screenwriter, is studying Brazilian jiu-jitsu.

Mbenge, DJ

DJ Mbenge of the LA Lakers (Los Angeles basketball team) holds a black belt in judo.

Mickelson, Phil	Ace golfer Phil Mickelson trains taekwondo and kung fu.
Minogue, Kylie	Kylie Minogue, the Australian actor/singer is training taekwondo.
Mizan, Zainal Abidin	Sultan Mizan Zainal Abidin was crowned as King of Malaysia in December 2006. He is skilled in taewondo.
Mohammed Rashed al-Maktoum, Sheikka Maitha	Daughter of Sheik Mohammed bin Rashid al-Maktoum, the crown prince and ruler of Dubai and owner of the world-famous Godolphin Racing stables. Maitha is an International karate competitor and black belt.
Moran, Nick	Known from "Lock Stock and Two Smoking Barrels". The Australian movie actor does karate.
Murdoch, James	The younger son of (British) media tycoon Robert Murdoch has been called "the most powerful man in Britain". James Murdoch is a black belt holder in karate.
Museveni, Yoweri Kaguta	President Museveni of Uganda is doing karate, according to reports.
N:

Name:

Background:

Nani

Manchester United's Portuguese fottball player, was a keen martial arts exponent. He trained capoeira in his younger years. According to reports, this is also why he can flip like an Olympic gymnast when he scores.
Nelson, Willie

The singer, performer, songwriter and moviestar is a black belt in taekwondo. Mind you, he can kick and punch - it is not just a famous guy with a black belt!

Nighthorse Campbell, Ben	Ben Nighthorse Campbell: A Democrat-turned-Republican senator from Colorado, 1993-2004. He was captain of the U.S. Olympic team in judo in 1964.
O:

Name:

Background:

Ok-bin, Kim	Kim Ok-bin is a Korean actress. She is a third dan in Hapkido and second dan in Taekwondo. She learned Muay Thai and boxing.
O'Neill, Edward	Actor O'Neill is probably best known for his role as Al Bundy in 'Married, with Children'. He was introduced to Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu by his friend, writer/director John Milius. O'Neill has trained in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu for 15 years with Rorion Gracie and is a Black Belt.
(The) Osmonds	The Osmond family allegedly trained with Chuck Norris.
P, Q:

Name:

Background:

Peers, Bobbie	
Zambia born, Norwegian filmmaker Peers holds a dan rank in ninjutsu.

Phillippe, Ryan	
The young actor ('I Know What You Did Last Summer', 'Crash', 'Way of the Gun', 'Flags of Our Fathers') is a taekwondo black belt.

Presley, Elvis

He started in Shotokan karate, and earned his first black belt in Chito-ryu, and he would dabble in tae kwon do in his later years. Elvis was influenced more than anyhing by American Kempo, being a student of Ed Parker ("Father of American Karate").
Presley, Priscilla

Wife of Elvis trained karate at he time the famous couple divorced in 1973. She was also involved with her karate teacher (Mike Stone) for some time after the divorce.

Putin, Vladimir

As everyone surely knows, the mighty Russian President and former KGB man is a black belt in judo. He started training at the age of 14, and he has even written a book on the subject.
R:

Name:

Background:

Rampal, Arjun	
The Indian actor and Bollywood star Arjun Rampar is training karate.

Reed, Lou	The singer and guitarist from the The Velvet Underground, who has a notoriously difficult artistic temperament, says he has tamed the "rock and roll animal" by practising tai chi for three hours a day.
Ritchie, Guy	Guy Richie has a black belt in karate. Richie is a movie director from Scotland, and is perhaps best known for being the husband of Madonna. Richie is also a student of judo at beginners level and he trains Brazilian jiu-jitsu.
Roberts, Eric

Eric Roberts (brother of Julia Roberts) has trained taekwondo with was master Jhoon Chang in Beverly Hills.

Roosvelt, Theodore	Former President Theodore Roosvelt was known for studying both ju jitsu and judo.


----------



## bowser666

S:

Name:

Background:

Said, D. Othman	Datuk Azalina Othman Said is the Sports Minister in Malaysia. Othman Said is a taekwondo exponent.
Schlessinger, Laura	Dr. Laura Schlessinger is one of the most popular talk show hosts in American radio history. Dr Laura is allegedly a martial arts black belt.
Shetty, Sandhya

The Indian model is a karate black belt.
Slater, Christian

The American actor has allegedly taken up karate.

Smith, Jimmy

The great jazz organ player Jimmy Smith allegedly holds a black belt in karate.

Snipes, Wesley

Snipes has been training martial arts since he was twelve. He is a seasoned martial artist, trained in a number of different disciplines including karate, kung fu and capoeira.

Sogavare, Manasseh

Manasseh Sogavare is the leader (prime minister) of the Solomon Islands. The martial arts expert is a  member of parliament and former minister of commerce, industry and employment.

Song, Brenda	
American actress, star of television and movies, is a black belt in tae kwon do.

Stojko, Elvis

Canadian figure skating legend Elvis Stojko began studying karate when he was eight years old. By 1988 he realized that the linear movement of karate clashed with the fluid circular movement of figure skating. He found what he was looking for when his brother introduced him to kung fu.

Stone, Sharon

Sharon Stone started with taekwondo before shooting 'Total Recall' in 1990. Her teacher was master Jhoon Chang in Beverly Hills.

Swayze, Patrick

The "dirty dancer" has a well rounded training background: American football, dance and gymnastics, amongst other things. He also has trained kickboxing with Benny Urquidez.

T:

Name:

Background:

Talwar, Suman

Suman Talwar is a well known Indian (Tamil) actor. He is a black belt in karate, as well as highly skilled in Kalari Payattu.
Travis, Randy

Country music superstar Randy Travis is reportedly very fit, working out almost every day. He also used to train karate 3 times a week, but was forced to quit due to injuries.

U, V:

Name:

Background:

Vandervoort, Laura

Canadian actress Laura Vandervoort holds a black belt (2. dan) in karate, according to reports.

W:

Name:

Background:

White, Michael J.

Michael J. White won fame when he started and portrayed the title character in the action flick Spawn (1997). His character was the first Black superhero to star on the silver screen.
According to reports he has an extensive background in Shotokan, Goju and Kyokushin karate, taekwondo, kobudo, Tang Soo Do and wushu.
Winnick, Katheryn

Canadian born actress Katheryn Winnick is dan graded in both karate and taekwondo. She also owns several branches of her own martial arts school.

Whitaker, Forest

A well-respected, Oscar-winning, movie actor -- 6ft 2in tall Forest Whitaker is reportedly also a black belt in karate.

Wood, Evan Rachel

Evan Rachel Wood is a young American actress. She is a trained dancer and holds a black belt in taekwondo.
Woodbine, Bokeem

Movie actor Bokeem Woodbine has reportedly studied kung fu under sifu Yan Ming in New York.

X, Y, Z:

Name:

Background:

Washington, George	Former President George Washington was a respected wrestler. Yes, I know that wrestling is not considered a martial art... But still, it's kind of cool.
Wise, Bob	Former Governor of West Virginia, Bob Wise, is a black belt in taekwondo.
Zetlitz, Bertine	Well known Norwegian female artist/singer. Bertine is a black belt in karate.


----------

